# 2019 SW20 XPRESS ONLY 10 HOURS ON MOTOR



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2019 XPRESS SW20 IS LOADED OUT WITH OPTIONS HAS ONLY 10 HOURS ON MOTOR BEEN BARN KEPT HURRY AND CHECK OUT THIS BOAT AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA ASK FOR STEVEN 361-758-2140 $37,850.00*
_*
OPTIONS INCLUDED ;
EXTREME REDFISH PACKAGE
EXTREME SS PACKAGE
SALTWATER TRAILER PACKAGE
ALUMINUM WHEEL PACKAGE
BIMINI TOP
POWER POLE
HYD JACK PLATE
HUMMING BIRD 9 INCH GEN 3 
UPGRADE WIRING 
80 # TROLLING MOTOR
BENCH SEAT WITH BACK REST*_
*HURRY COME CHECK OUT THIS BOAT AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA 105 W. MOORE AVE ARANSAS PASS TX 78336
















































*


----------

